# White smoke after idling for about 20 minutes



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

head or head gasket problems,flushing ain't gonna do it


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

You think so? My spark plugs are clean, and the car doesn't run rough at all.


----------



## BryantS (May 26, 2009)

Did your fans even come on? This might be going out on a limb and all but if you smelled coolant when you opened the hood then maybe your t-stat is leaking. They are famous for this. the plastic housing has an o-ring and it just corrodes. When they leak it creates an air pocket. When the car trys to warm up steam fills the pocket then it can pop when trying to get out.


----------

